# Are any new snowblowers equiped with a wheel differential?



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

I have an old Bolens with a 10HP engine, 32" augers, electric hand warmers and electric start that I have nursed recently; originally purchased new in 1986. I would consider purchasing a new machine but I hate to fight turning the thing around. Sure, I can set it so only one wheel drives if I want to limit its performance.

So--- does anybody make a machine today with a wheel differential?

Thanks-

Foggy


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Ariens have auto turn, some Toro's/ mtd's / simplicitys have triggers to pull to aid in steering.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello foggy, welcome to *SBF!!* the newer toro's, mtd's, simplicity's, and others have triggers ( looks like bicycle brake levers ) under the handle bars which unlock the wheels for easier turning. ariens auto turn does the same without all the levers and cables


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

I have the Ariens Autoturn and I really like it. The only time it fights me is if I'm working a large snow berm down the driveway. The resistance on only one side of the bucket makes it think you want to turn. The benefits far outweigh the cons, as it's much easier to use than past models I've had with trigger controls. Really well engineered and works great.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks folks for your replies. There are so many good things that my Bolens came equipped with. It will be a great loss to me if something irreplaceable should fail beyond my ability to repair. The transaxle is in that category. So far I have broken an axle shaft that required a "make fix". Also added grease fittings so I could fill it with lubricant. About ten years ago I rebuilt everything from the engine to the augers. 

When I purchased the machine too many years ago, it came with everything one could ask for such as an enclosure, lamp, heated hand grips, AC electric start, 10HP engine, 32" clearing path, tire chains and of course, easy turning.

I have got to start looking at available machines just in case mine goes belly up. Parts are now almost impossible to find.

Foggy


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

I have an 11 yr old Craftsman with trigger steering and I have LOVED that feature. But age was starting to take its toll (not on that feature but in general). I was leaning towards a Toro 1028 but the upper end Toros all have that feature. But I happened to find a 3 yr old Ariens Deluxe 28 in PRISTINE condition for a really good price (used 3 times and owner moving to FL). No scratches, no chipped paint and no rust. IT LOOKS BRAND NEW!

That was the year before Auto Turn and Ariens had a lever to disengage the wheel to make it easy to turn. I think that is a good compromise - a brand that has been considered good quality with ease of turning. I've recently heard better stories with Auto Turn but there had been a lot of "horror stories".


----------



## pweerc (May 4, 2014)

Hello Foggy....,

I agree with what your saying about what youll miss about the bolens. I aquired a 87 MTD 10hp 33'' this year, with minimal fixing up, and it surpassed my expectations. My MTD and your Bolens are possibly close twins as parts may be close fitted. If thats the case there are still many parts that can be had.
I have yet to use the chains or even lock the axel and have moved packed snow that was even with the top of the auger opening. Cant answer if you need a new unit-thats your call. If you post some pictures or model # maybe I can help with parts and or accessment of condition. I'd hate to see a great old tank like that go prematurely. Tony


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Foggy, how about some photos of that 32" ??


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Snowhawg said:


> I have the Ariens Autoturn and I really like it. The only time it fights me is if I'm working a large snow berm down the driveway. The resistance on only one side of the bucket makes it think you want to turn. The benefits far outweigh the cons, as it's much easier to use than past models I've had with trigger controls. Really well engineered and works great.


That doesn't sound well engineered if it's trying to turn when you don't want it to!
In that regards, the trigger control on my Cub Cadet sounds like a better idea. It doesn't turn unless I want it to!


----------

